# Overclocking my CPU finally



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys I haven't been on here in a very long time, since I built my computer which is now probably close to ancient thanks to how fast our technology is growing today. In order to keep up I finally want to overlock my cpu which I hear is a good cpu to overlock. Now I need to know from you guys by looking at my system specs, if my computer can handle the overlock, and based on my computer what the exact overlock settings i need to change in the bios. Also my name on here still describes me, only built one computer, and might again after summer.

thanks guys


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2008)

My other computer Inherited my 165 after upgrading to my intel rig.

Its a sweet chip, and you have a great motherboard. yes a little outdated, but will still hold its own. Run cpu-z and take screen shots of your setup including ram timings and  post voltage levels for all components. DFI boards have a lot of control. I was running 2.8Ghz with ram at DRR550, 3.4.4.8.12.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 22, 2008)

You should be able to hit 2.8 to 3.0 depending on your ram and cooling. I took my opty 165 to 2.8 on air (AC Freezer 64) and 3.1 on water. Voltage didnt need to be adjusted but a hair to 2.8 if that ( I think I had it at 1.325) and on water, I didnt have to mess with it at all for some odd reason.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Can you tell me what tabs in Cpu-z you will need a picture of?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2008)

The First Tab, and the Ram timing tab.

you should also run a couple of bench marks...3dmarks06 at least...so we can all feel cool once we get you clocked up.


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

Take a pic of the main tab that comes up and of the memory tab,  I think those are the most important.  Might need a pic of others.  Can't be sure off hand.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Here is my picture of CPU-Z


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

Two warnings about that rig before you go and clock the snot out of it. DFI NF4's were notorious for blowing up Antec PSU's. Also be more specific about the ram in specs. OCZ is /was good for DDR, but that mobo craves great memory!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2008)

Ok your ram needs help.

Tight timings, but its actually underclocked. Should be running it on a 1:1 ratio. Until you go over say 15%-20%. That ram should be able to handle DDR440 no problem.

So thats the first thing I would do. Set you ram timings to a 1:1 ratio and reboot. see what happens. SHould boot just fine. If not....You know how to clear the CMOS?

Once we figure out what the max is for the ram we can start messing with the CPU and HT. Also, sneekypeet is right, be more descriptive about the ram.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

I know how to clear it, but can you explain how to make the ram timing a 1:1 ratio ?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2008)

In the bios, under memory settings.

If you want to OC, its time to take stuff off Auto.

http://www.bigbruin.com/reviews05/dfiultrad/imageview.php?file=pic21.jpg

Its the CPU/FSB ratio, and the option should be 1:1


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> I know how to clear it, but can you explain how to make the ram timing a 1:1 ratio ?



Go into your bios and set your ram divider to 200


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

I say the divider isnt critical here, as most likely he will need to start with it anyways...Id worry about making the timmings in CPU-z say 3-3-3-8 and clock away!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

Peet is right, all you really need to do is lower your HTT to 4x and then raise your system bus until it stops booting, then add volts.
That's OCing AMD64 in a nutshell.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 22, 2008)

I figured we would get him on a 1:1 ratio...then lower his cpu multi and push the FSB to the max while loosing timings. Which would give us max fsb.

Once we know max FSB, then start upping the cpu. and try to find a good middle ground between max fsb/mem and cpu.


----------



## Squirrely (May 22, 2008)

Pretty much what Ozz said.

Just watch your temps, and test for stability afterwards.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

no putting his ram at 1:1 will show us the limit of his ram long befor the CPU or the FSB quits.

BTW most mobo's of that nature quit at under the 320FSB range!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Sorry for the wait all, I forgot i reset my password so I tried 5 times and had to wait the 15 minutes  .

I am not sure which option is the 1:1 Ratio so I uploaded a picture of my choices under the menu you told me to make the selection.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Any suggestions as to which one equals 1:1 ratio? is it the right option menu ?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

It looks like the right menu, but I've never seen options like that before, what I would do is pick each one and boot into windows and check CPU-z until it says your ram is going at 400mhz


----------



## hat (May 22, 2008)

lol those are the CPU multiplier settings
for instance if you went and selected 4x, you would be asking us "why is my cpu running at 800MHz now??"
(4x200=800)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

hat said:


> lol those are the CPU multiplier settings
> for instance if you went and selected 4x, you would be asking us "why is my cpu running at 800MHz now??"
> (4x200=800)



Wow, I can't believe that I didn't realize that. I feel like a huge dumb ass now.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

hat said:


> lol those are the CPU multiplier settings
> for instance if you went and selected 4x, you would be asking us "why is my cpu running at 800MHz now??"
> (4x200=800)



So did I go into the wrong menu? Can you redirect me to the place they want me to go?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

IIRC its DRAM setting in Genie

read this...http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NzE3LDIsLGhlbnRodXNpYXN0


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

I think you want to use the DRAM Frequency set in the DRAM setting from the Genie Menu.  You will want the setting that has 200 listed first. Bottom setting in this picture.

http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTEwODMxOTU2NXZuZHF2WWk0RkJfM180X2wuZ2lm


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

OK here is new CPU Z of the ram being changed


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

Go back to your DRAM settings in bios and change the timings to 3-3-3-8


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

How do I set those exact settings in the Bios compared to just changing the ratio?


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

At the same DRAM menu in the Genie page you will change the settings as follows.

CAS Latency Control (TCL) to 3
RAS# to CAS# Delay (TRCD) to 3
Row Precharge Time (TRP) to 3
Min RAS# Active Time (TRAS) to 8


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

If i remember correctly i was just there checking it out, and I think for the last "3" you want me to change to, there is only the option of 1 or 2, so it would be 3-3-3-8  but i will go double check Dark ^


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

it would be 3-3-2-8 i meant in my last post


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

I guessed as much, some of these other guys know more about this than I do, I was just looking at a pic of the BIOS and telling you exactly what to change.  I am still in the process of learning myself.


----------



## Kirby123 (May 22, 2008)

i have a E8400 and i dont know what votage i should be at.... i have it oc to 3.6ghz and it is 1.2 should it be 1.3? because i dont understand why auto on motherboard dosnt change the voltage for me...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

Kirby123 said:


> i have a E8400 and i dont know what votage i should be at.... i have it oc to 3.6ghz and it is 1.2 should it be 1.3? because i dont understand why auto on motherboard dosnt change the voltage for me...



you should start another thread, but I will answer thae question with ....the Voltage on AUTO means it will boot from what the CPU says it needs. You need to manually raise the voltage of the CPU to get it to increase.

Auto is a bit of a misnomer...it doesnt do it by itslef other than for stock voltage, it wont do the math and just add volts.

Also get the latest download of CPU-z and see what the voltage reads there...good place to set you Voltage in bios if you desire!

Edit: it shows that your CPU is doing 3.5GHz on 1.2oVolts read in your SS from the other thread!


----------



## Kirby123 (May 22, 2008)

I DONT KNOW THIS MOBO!!!!!!!! i oc my E8400 from 3.0 to 3.6 ghz and its still at 1.2voltage....
i have it on auto then put on manual then added an extra .1V and put it back on auto and it did nothing -.-


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

peet what should I do if it can only do 3-3-2-8? is that normal?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> peet what should I do if it can only do 3-3-2-8? is that normal?



no sir it isnt normal...do me a favor and tell me what BIOS you are running from the mainboard tab in CPU-z please.Should be in the form of a date4/06/06 or similar.


@ kirby I will look at your system in the other thread and see what I can do for help. My honest thoughts off the top of my head is user error or Vdroop...in this thread tho I have no idea.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

4/06/2006


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

ok the option should be there to run that way as thats the bios I was most sucessful with.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

kk ill check it out now


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

One thing no one has mentioned is that you are running your memory in single channel.  One of the sticks is in the wrong slot.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTEwODMxOTU2NXZuZHF2WWk0RkJfM18yX2wuZ2lm

yours should read from the top as this one shows all auto.

200
IIRC this is command rate..disabled or auto for 1T is auto..2T is disabled 
3
3
3
8
Leave the rest on auto for now. Also what voltage are these ram sticks at /supposed to be using? 

Sue to erockers catch....ram needs to be in bot orange slots for best results!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Ok here it is


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Plus I don't see any reason why he shouldn't be able to run 1T in dual channel.  3 3-3-8 timings and 450mhz perhaps, at stock voltage?


*I sooo miss my Opteron rig.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

be sure to get both sticks of ram in the orange slots as it will run in dual channel instead of single channel as erocker pointed out!

@ erocker...I completely agree here, as long as they play nice with the DFI.


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

You should turn off you computer and move one of the RAM sticks over one slot (if x is where a stick is and o is a empty slot your ram should look like xoxo) which will make it run in dual channel mode which improves its performance.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

ok, done : )  both in orange slots now


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

Alright, now lower your HTT as low as it goes and your CPU multi to the lowest it goes also, then raise your FSB until your machine won't boot and write that number down. Then put your FSB back to 200 and your HTT and multi back to default.


----------



## Kirby123 (May 22, 2008)

all this new stuff  i dont know any of it anymore... everything is so new now.... can someoen with a e8400 oc show me your cpu z?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

What intervals should I raise the FSB, and where should I start that you know I should make, so I dont waste time guessing


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> What intervals should I raise the FSB, and where should I start that you know I should make, so I dont waste time guessing



Raise by tens at first, then fives, then by ones. That's what I do.
Kirby, seriously start a new thread and name it "Help ocing e8XXX" and people will help you.


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

Kirby123 said:


> all this new stuff  i dont know any of it anymore... everything is so new now.... can someoen with a e8400 oc show me your cpu z?



This thread is to help Noobcomputermaker, you have your own thread about your computer and overclocking you should keep you questions there.


----------



## Kirby123 (May 22, 2008)

anyone know how to work a ga-p35-ds3l mobo? i cant raise my voltage.....


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Does HTT and CPU multi stand for something? I went into the Bios setting and could not find anything labeled these, im sorry if its obvious for what they stand for, I just do not want to make any mistakes.

http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTEwODMxOTU2NXZuZHF2WWk0RkJfMl8xM19sLmdpZg==

This is where I was looking for it


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

The CPU multi is that one screen you were looking at in post #18, the HTT might be nammed something else on your board, but it should have 1x 2x 3x options like the cpu though.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Okay to make sure, when I find the HTT, what do the options do that I can tell i found the right thing, what does it raise and how much


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

Guessing from that picture, the CPU multi (short for multiplier, takes the FSB Bus frequency and multiplies it by what ever it is set to to get the speed of the CPU) is CPU/FSB Frequency Ratio, and for the HTT that might be LTD/FSB Frequency Ratio.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

ok I will go try it out


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

My first try was i turned the fsb up to 210, and the computer crashed, so I think i might be lowering the wrong things or something


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

It's too bad I don't know that board's bios, do you have pictures? Because you should be getting higher than that.


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

Lower the 2 things I mentioned, if it boots into windows take a screen shot and post it here, leave the FSB setting at 200.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=NzE3LDIsLGhlbnRodXNpYXN0

Shows a lot of pictures of my BIOS, and Ill try that Dark now.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Guessing from that picture, the CPU multi (short for multiplier, takes the FSB Bus frequency and multiplies it by what ever it is set to to get the speed of the CPU) is CPU/FSB Frequency Ratio, and for the HTT that might be LTD/FSB Frequency Ratio.



Are you sure you have the HTT right?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

BTW better late than never, but do you have the two extra mobo power headrs connected? there is a 4pin flat molex that takes power as well as an FDD plug under the left of the CPU. Most say this is for SLI and adds power to the PCI lanes, loads of ppl found it crucial to OC stability!


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Kirby123 said:


> anyone know how to work a ga-p35-ds3l mobo? i cant raise my voltage.....



Stop hijacking this thread which isn't related to your problem.  If you need assistance start your own thread with an appropriate title.  All the information on proper posting can be found here:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/announcement.php?f=14 
and most of all, have patience.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> BTW better late than never, but do you have the two extra mobo power headrs connected? there is a 4pin flat molex that takes power as well as an FDD plug under the left of the CPU. Most say this is for SLI and adds power to the PCI lanes, loads of ppl found it crucial to OC stability!



I will certainly search for it then, I am going to take a break for the night, and continue you this project tomorrow, hopefully see you guys then. Thanks for all the help guys, check in tomorrow.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> I will certainly search for it then, I am going to take a break for the night, and continue you this project tomorrow, hopefully see you guys then. Thanks for all the help guys, check in tomorrow.



Hey!  Thanks #1 for being a sport!


----------



## hat (May 22, 2008)

your tRC should be 11.
Make the RAM run as slow as possible (just for now)
lower the HTT multiplier to 4x
crank the fsb by 4s... see what you get

I too have a genie bios


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 22, 2008)

Hat, I love your new avatar.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Lower the 2 things I mentioned, if it boots into windows take a screen shot and post it here, leave the FSB setting at 200.



ok I lowered the LTD/FSB (HTT) to the lowest option other than auto, same with CPU/FSB ratio (CPU Multi)

Left the FSB at 200, and my computer would not load, had to reset the bios


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

hat said:


> your tRC should be 11.
> Make the RAM run as slow as possible (just for now)
> lower the HTT multiplier to 4x
> crank the fsb by 4s... see what you get
> ...



Can you tell me if I am right in thinking the LTD/FSB IS the HTT, and CPU/FSB ratio IS CPU Multi, also what is the  TRC  ? Is it separate from the 

CAS Latency Control (TCL)
RAS# to CAS# Delay (TRCD)
Row Precharge time (TRP)
Min RAS# Active Time (TRAS)


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Are you running your memory in dual channel now?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> Can you tell me if I am right in thinking the LTD/FSB IS the HTT, and CPU/FSB ratio IS CPU Multi, also what is the  TRC  ? Is it separate from the
> 
> CAS Latency Control (TCL)
> RAS# to CAS# Delay (TRCD)
> ...



Generally, you can leave the TRc on AUTO.  Sneeky or someone else who understands the language of a DFI bios will have to chime in for what they call HTT and cpu ratio.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Should I go ahead and do the 3-3-3-8 again on my RAM ? Since the settings were all reset


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Yes, keep them at 3 3-3-8.  Those timings should be good up to 430mhz if not more.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

ok, should i wait for others to figure out why I cant lower those without my computer crashing?


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

CPU multi should be x9
HTT multi should be x5 for 200fsb, x4 above 200fsb and x3 above around say 300fsb
Also make sure your RAM is set at the correct voltage in the bios.  You'll have to look up what it's supposed to be, but I remember running my Corsair DDR400 at 2.75v's.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

The DFI can run to 1200HT link, and I dont advise dropping the HT below 3 or it wont boot.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227084

This is my exact ram if you need to know


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227084
> 
> This is my exact ram if you need to know



That ram "should" do OK with OC'ing on the DFI, but I highly doubt you can run it 1:1 with the FSB for more than 250FSB. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

ok, So if i have 3-3-3-8 on the ram, what do I do to overclock the cpu now? and do i need to worry about voltages?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

eventually...Clock it now until it stops and we can advise further, but as previously posted the CPU should do ~2.7-2.8GHz on stock Vcore voltage. So any changes will most likely be to your divider if the ram doesnt play well at higher MHz.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Can you tell me how to clock it? I have never overclocked before so I dont know what to alter compared to doing what i did before which caused my computer not to work


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

At this point you just want to raise the FSB by 10MHz jumps and see if it boots and runs something simple like say super-pi to test the ram. As I see it the ram "should" stop before the CPU will.


----------



## mon74 (May 22, 2008)

Maybe i can help, my pc is ancient also  (very similar to yours)

These are my settings:
bus @ 280 mhz
HT @ 3X
CPU multi @ 10X
Core volts @ 1.40
CPU runs rock stable (24+ orthos) @ 2800 mhz
Memory @ 466 mhz also rock stable
MEM @ 2.75 volts
MEM @ 333 in bios, gives 466 with the 280 bus
Timings @ 3-3-3-8
Command rate T1

Hope this helps with your overclock!


----------



## spud107 (May 22, 2008)

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18106
here is a list of the mem timings for your board from ocz forums, id try the timings from a pc4000 kit to see if they would work, OCZ PC4000 Platinum EB 2GB kit (3-3-2-8) but at 3-3-3-8 http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=145497&postcount=4


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Do I need to change any voltages? All I am doing right now is changing nothing and raising the FSB slowly by 10 ?


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

I don't think you should need to change any voltages yet since you are just starting to overclock from the stock speed.  But like erocker said, peet seems to be the resident DFI guy, or alteast knows quite alot.  Every time I've started overclocking, my volts have be at the normal setting on both my AMD rig and Intel rig.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> Do I need to change any voltages? All I am doing right now is changing nothing and raising the FSB slowly by 10 ?



Try putting the fsb 214.  That's it.


----------



## mon74 (May 22, 2008)

I did raise the cpu voltage from 1.35 to 1.40 volts, but you have an opteron, wich is better than my athlon x2, also to get the mem stable at 466 the voltage up from 2.6 to 2.75 volts.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

ok i put it at 214 FSB, while i was in there i put back the 3-3-3-8 setting for the ram since it was reset from the last  cmos reload


----------



## mlee49 (May 22, 2008)

mon74 said:


> Maybe i can help, my pc is ancient also  (very similar to yours)
> 
> These are my settings:
> bus @ 280 mhz
> ...



Thanks for the details.  Finally someone with an MSI Neo 4!  I push a 180 opty and I wanna shoot for 3.2GHz so this forum has helped greatly!!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

so it runs ok at 214FSB , if the answer is yes, push the FSB as I say by 10's (doesnt matter really), until it quits booting, or running a test.

After you reach that point tell us what it is and we shall help from there!


----------



## spud107 (May 22, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks for the details.  Finally someone with an MSI Neo 4!  I push a 180 opty and I wanna shoot for 3.2GHz so this forum has helped greatly!!




dunno if this applies to your neo4, but some things to look out for in the advanced timings,
twr, 3=2 2=3, i set to 3 to get 2,
twtr, keep at auto or 2 or no post, mines at 2,
trwt, keep at auto or no post,
keep async and preamble at 6ns
tref at 1x3120

got it from here
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19883


----------



## mon74 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks mlee49. I was shooting for 3 ghz, but my athlon wouldn't go beyond 2.85 ghz, tried with lower mem divider, more volts, higher bus with lower multi, and no go.

Eventually tried the cpu in my brother's mobo (abit kn8) and hit the same wall at 2.85 ghz, so just went for the highest cpu-bus-mem combo i could achieve with stability.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

ok I got it to 235 FBS, after that, once the computer starts to load it shows the data pool then my monitor loses signal and it restarts again and shows motherboard logo on the screen and keeps repeating that. So anything above 235 ( in intervals of plus 10, havent tried plus 1, or plus 5 increases) does not work


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

Try the plus 1 and and then report back to us (maybe include screen shots of CPU-Z showing the main tab and memory tab) and we can figure out if it you need to change a specific setting or if it is time to increase the voltage(which would be my guess).


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> ok I got it to 235 FBS, after that, once the computer starts to load it shows the data pool then my monitor loses signal and it restarts again and shows motherboard logo on the screen and keeps repeating that. So anything above 235 ( in intervals of plus 10, havent tried plus 1, or plus 5 increases) does not work



My thought is, that this is where the ram is stopping. There are two choices here.

#1 add a bit more voltage to the ram, altho I suggest active colling on them before you go too high. I say under 2.8ish is ok on DDR. Feel them to verify how hot they are.

#2 put the ram on a 180 or 166 divider and continue you course of action

My advice is the later, as it wont over stress hardware at this point. Also, soon you may require a tenth of a volt(0.10) bump on the NB.

Also a little late in the process, but be sure in bios to disable Cn'Q or Cool and Quiet mode. This will help to stabilize the voltages, and no drops when in windows!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Ok so can you give me exact directions on what to do?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> Ok so can you give me exact directions on what to do?



Go to the dram settings  and the top 200 change it to 180/188(depending on bios) or 166 and boot. verify in CPU-z the ramspeed.

Then just continue to push the FSB. The NB voltage is on the same page as the CPU and other voltages.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Ok so i am going into bios and changing the DRAM setting to 180/188 OR 180/166? or would it be 166 by itself?   Also you mention the NB voltage is on the same page as the CPU and other voltages, am I changing the NB Voltages? Sorry if I seem clueless just want to make sure I am being correct


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

Should I add .10 volt increase to the NB voltages?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

It wont hurt to add the tenth of a volt to the NB will help with ram and FSB stability. Also the on dividers just put in 166 and there is no confusion!

Gonna game for a bit ...Ill check back in in a few.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

I am not sure i changed the right thing because im a noob, i changed the DRAM frequency to 166=ram/fsb: 05/06 and i had to reset CMOS again, and I could not find the NB volt with the other volts. So I will go back and try and find the right thing to change


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 22, 2008)

http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTEwODMxOTU2NXZuZHF2WWk0RkJfM18yX2wuZ2lm

the top one is what i changed that i think was the wrong one or was right but made my computer not load, bbl dinner : )


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

ok back, did I change the wrong thing?


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

You are right, the first line is where you set your mem to 166 mhz... Did you leave everything else in auto? Some motherboards tighten the timings too much when you select a lower divider, try manually setting your ram to 3-3-3-8, then put your HT to 3X, and start upping your bus in 10 mhz increments.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

He also mentioned 180/188


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

When i had my opty 165, I had it on the DFI LP nf4 Ultra-D board. I was able to overclock it to 2.7GHz on stock volts.


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> He also mentioned 180/188



To go higher with your cpu, i recommend the 166 mhz setting.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

What did you have your DRAM settings on Crash ?


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Maybe these screen shots will help you a little...


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

Here are my Current ones


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTEwODMxOTU2NXZuZHF2WWk0RkJfMl8yNl9sLmdpZg==

Nb voltage!


That CPU-z screenie shows your ram at 200 boot speed set it to 166 and try again. If it keeps causing issues you may have to try 133....this is what I ment about if the DFI played nicely with the ram.


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Your ram is already reaching it's limits at 235 mhz (470 ddr), push it back to 166 mhz (333 ddr) in the first line of your mem settings, also set the HT to 3X, i will not hinder performance, then start upping your bus.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

The HT is fine...the DFI will boot to  arount 1200Ht speed. no worries as he has to get to 250FSB anways before he reaches 1000HT


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> The HT is fine...the DFI will boot to  arount 1200Ht speed. no worries as he has to get to 250FSB anways before he reaches 1000HT



Mine will crapout at 1005!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

Proof is in the screenie!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

Ok, I changed to voltage up .10 and tried the 166 again, No luck, if its the ram thats the issue, should i increase the DRAM voltage by .10? but idk anything lol. What do I do now?


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

My brother's Abit also reaches 1200HT without breaking a sweat, my MSI on the other hand...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

Could try a tenth on the ram , but it may just not like thr divider with the DFI....Try 133 and see if it boots as is!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

So instead of the 166 DRAM frequency do 133 ?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

try it yes!


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Just to understand better your problem... The moment you set your mem to 166 it won't boot?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

mon74 said:


> Just to understand better your problem... The moment you set your mem to 166 it won't boot?



what I got from this is either a boot loop or BSOD and either way it looks like he had to clear CMOS to get his system back.

"I am not sure i changed the right thing because im a noob, i changed the DRAM frequency to 166=ram/fsb: 05/06 and i had to reset CMOS again, and I could not find the NB volt with the other volts. So I will go back and try and find the right thing to change"


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

OK I tried 133, it wouldn't boot, my computer itself would make a loud beep then stop, then a few seconds later would make that beep and would keep just doing that.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

Sounds to my like typical incompatability with the DFI 939 line of mobo's.

They really do crave TCCD or BH-5 to run at its best.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

So I cant overclock?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> What did you have your DRAM settings on Crash ?



Oh jeeze its been forever. I couldnt even tell you. If I had a BIOS screenshot, I _might_ be able to tell ya.


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Maybe try a bios flash? if it is an incompatibility like sneekypeet thinks, a newer version of the bios should help.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> So I cant overclock?



How do I say this...There are certain issues that are inherant with buying a DFI. I myself learned the hard way. I started with that exact mobo and a 3200+ single core, some corsair value ram , and an x800.

Ended up getting 4 different types of ram over a year and a few CPU's. Just from personal experience...the DFI will and can be your worst enemy with average ram.

Hard to say...could be the dislike of the PSU as I fryed my antec on the same mobo, later to read that the Antec and DFI were a known issue of incompatability.

But the two things I found over and over was the power and ram on the DFI Ultra-D was crucial to its ability to Overclock "well".

Feel free to hit me up on MSNmessenger for any more help, or cmparison screenies or the like. Look at the AMDOverclockerClub on page 2 of the club section....loads of great stuff toread there, just be forwarned there is a lot of BS to skim through as well.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

oh well : (   , thanks for the help guys, is it safe to leave it at 335 fsb and the ram at 3-3-3-8 ?


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> oh well : (   , thanks for the help guys, is it safe to leave it at 335 fsb and the ram at 3-3-3-8 ?



You mean 235 fsb? in that case is safe.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

kk, well at least I got a little overclocking, but damn i was hoping for more. So nothing I can do to fix this road block : (


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

I had OCZ Platinum DDR400 in my board and I was still able to OC my CPU to 2.7GHz from 1.8 on stock volts. I dont see why you would have a problem with the same CPU and board (save for yours is the SLi version and mine wasnt) as i had. Put everythign at stock, jack up the FSB to 2.7GHz, save and exit bios, see if you can get into windows, if you can prime. If not, then im not sure what to say. Its been a while since I have had to OC an AMD rig.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I had OCZ Platinum DDR400 in my board and I was still able to OC my CPU to 2.7GHz from 1.8 on stock volts. I dont see why you would have a problem with the same CPU and board (save for yours is the SLi version and mine wasnt) as i had. Put everythign at stock, jack up the FSB to 2.7GHz, save and exit bios, see if you can get into windows, if you can prime. If not, then im not sure what to say. Its been a while since I have had to OC an AMD rig.



Was it an ultra -d and was it the exact ram he has? OCZ had a nice run a while back, but the good stuff is mostly gone now. Due mostly to IC differences in revisions!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

Crash, what FBS equals 2.7 GHZ ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

Whats the multi? 9x? 10x?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

its on 9x right now, my bios was reset with last attempt on the 133 DRAM frequency failure


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

So the 9x is as high as it can go?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So the 9x is as high as it can go?



its an opty 165...stock is 1.8GHz with a 9 multi

The issue here is your ram boots only 1:1 and to hit 2.7GHz the FSB needs to be at 300 to do so. This means in turn that you ram needs to be capable of 300MHz as well. Im sorry to say I dont see that in your cards!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> its an opty 165...stock is 1.8GHz with a 9 multi
> 
> The issue here is your ram boots only 1:1 and to hit 2.7GHz the FSB needs to be at 300 to do so. This means in turn that you ram needs to be capable of 300MHz as well. Im sorry to say I dont see that in your cards!


How'd I manage it then?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

Would keeping the ram underclocked and not manually putting in 3-3-3-8 work?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

And can being Dual channel affect this? im just throwing ideas out


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How'd I manage it then?



the second part was directed at the OP. I never ment to say you hadnt achieved it. Im saying the OP's ram cuts out at 235 how is he gonna boot 300MHz

@ noob...underclocking your ram isnt booting, thats why we were trying to get your divider lower. And dual channel will have more good effects than ill when overclocking!


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> And can being Dual channel affect this? im just throwing ideas out


No.



Noobcomputermaker said:


> Would keeping the ram underclocked and not manually putting in 3-3-3-8 work?



Mabye, but why?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

http://www.devhardware.com/forums/cpu-overclocking-19/opteron-165-overclock-74929.html

Is this any help?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> http://www.devhardware.com/forums/cpu-overclocking-19/opteron-165-overclock-74929.html
> 
> Is this any help?



That is all great by numbers...but you can not boot on a ram divider and your ram will not OC well. this is killing your ability to OC no matter what the voltages or the bus speeds!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 23, 2008)

It would be alot easier if we could see over his shoulder at what he's doing.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

So, what is the biggest upgrade for me to make to my computer, upgrade the ram to overclock the cpu, or a new cpu that would be faster and cost less than the ram upgrade to make my cpu equal to the cpu's speed i would buy (confusing huh?)


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It would be alot easier if we could see over his shoulder at what he's doing.



Ok pretend I never ran into any issues or anything, approach this again as if everything should work, what would you tell me to do to overclock it normally


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2008)

It wouldn't be worth upgrading your computer due to it's a bit outdated and the cost of upgrading far exceeds the performance gains if you can even find the parts.  You've barely scratched the surface with optimizing your rig, give it a little time.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

I hate to advise upgrading a 939 rig unless you plan to keep it for a while. DDR is expensive, but I do see it dropping lately in price.

If the CPU is a good clocker there arent many CPU's better.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

ok just to make sure I did everything right here is all my settings:

DRAM Configuration:  Press Enter
FSB Bus Frequency:  235 MHz
LDT/FSB Frequency Ratio: Auto
LDT Bus Transfer Width (down)16 (up) 16
CPU/FSB Frequency Ratio: Auto
PCI Express Frequency: 100MHz
K8 Cool'n' Quiet Support: Disable
x Cool 'n ' Quiet MAX FID: Auto
CPU VID Startup Value: Startup

CPU Core Voltage 1.35v
LDT BUS voltage 1.22v
Chip set Voltage 1.54v
DRAM 2.5v Voltage 2.56v

CPU Vid Control : Auto
Cpu vid Special Control: Auto
LDT Voltage Control: 1.20v
Chip Set Voltage Control 1.50v
DRAM+.03V If it's not 3.2v: Disable

PCI Express Configuration : X2 X1 X16 X1
Dual NV Card support: Disable
Mac Lan: Auto
Mac Media Interface: Pin Strap
Machine MAC(NV) Address: Disabled
xMAC(NV) Address Input : Press Enter
MAC Lan Boot ROM: Disabled
Internal Phy STA 1/2: Enabled
Internal Phy SATA 3/4: Enabled
Sil3114 S-ATA Raid Control: SATA Raid .0.1.0(rest got cut off from picture)
VIA 1394 Control: Enabled
Run MemTest86+

DRAM Frequency Set (Mhz) By DRAM SPD Value
Command Per Clock (CPC) Auto
CAS Latency Control (Tcl) 3.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (TRCD) 03 Bus Clocks
MIN RAS# active time (Tras) 08 Bus Clocks
Row Recharge time (Trp) 03 Bus Clocks
Row cycle time (Trc) 07 Bus Clocks
Row refresh cyc time (trfc) Auto
Row to delay (Trrd) 02 Bus Clocks
Write Recovery time (Twr) 02 Bus clocks
Write to Read delay (Twtr) 03 Bus clocks
Read to Write delay (Trwt) 03 Bus Clocks
Refresh Period (Tref) 3120 Cycles
Odd Divisor Correct  Disabled
DRAM Bank Interleave  Enabled

DQS Skew Control: Auto
DQS Skew value: 0
DRAM Drive Strength: Auto
DRAM Data Drive Strength: Auto
Max Async Latency: Auto
DRAM Response Time: Fast
Read Preamble Time: Auto
Idlecycle Limit: 256 Cycles
Dynamic Counter: Disable
R/w Queue Bypass: 16x
Bypass Max: 07x
32 Byte Granularity Disable (4 Bursts (rest got cut off) )


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

The limiting factor with your overclock is that you can't set the 166 divider. Try setting the command rate to 2T (i think is the second line on your bios) you will loose a little performance, but you gain stabillity, and then maybe you can use the 166 mhz divider.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

well i tried changing the divider to 166 with everything at default settings even the FBS at 200 and my computer wont load if that helps narrow it down to blaming the ram or something


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

!! i tried setting the divider to 180 and putting my FBS at 240 and it worked, does this mean anything good!


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

ok i just put in 250 FBS now, no boot loop !


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

You are on the right track, try lowering the command rate (command per clock on your bios) so you can go a little higher.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

Can you go on MSN messenger so i can talk to you on a labtop while in my bios on this computer


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

Right now my command per clock is on Auto, which has the option to Enable it


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

it says "Enable to force1T clock timing of CMD Address bus


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

Enable it to force 1T ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

ill check out my dad's BIOS since it has the same overclock. At least I think it does. Anyway, ill go down and check and write down stuff that you need to look at.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

kk at 260 FBS


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Try to force 2T.

noobcomputermaker, it was you on my messenger?


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

So you are at 260 fsb X 9 cpu ratio, that gives you 2340 mhz, your cpu con do 2700 with ease.

Your bios doesn't have the 2T option?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

All stock volts 300x9=2700MHz. 2.5-3-6-3 1T timings.


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

"2.5-3-6-3 1T timings"  since my timing on my mobo are not in order, can you tell me what each number is for, and also maybe changing the timing will fix it, but I am unstable when I run Orthos 


1:Using CPU #0
2:Using CPU #1
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1ress Stop to end this test.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
1:Torture Test ran 1 minutes 8 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.

2:Torture Test ran 1 minutes 8 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

Type: Blend - stress CPU and RAM Min: 8 Max: 4096 InPlace: No Mem: 1790 Time: 15
CPU: 2160MHz FSB: 194MHz [196MHz x 11.0 est.]
CPU: 2160MHz FSB: 194MHz [196MHz x 11.0 est.]
12/31/2005 11:08 PM 
Launching 2 threads...
2:Using CPU #1
1:Using CPU #0
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
1ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Torture Test ran 3 minutes 21 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

1:Torture Test ran 3 minutes 20 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.

Type: Blend - stress CPU and RAM Min: 8 Max: 4096 InPlace: No Mem: 1790 Time: 15
CPU: 2340MHz FSB: 194MHz [195MHz x 12.0 est.]
CPU: 2340MHz FSB: 194MHz [195MHz x 12.0 est.]
5/23/2008 5:15 PM 
Launching 2 threads...
1:Using CPU #0
2:Using CPU #1
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1ress Stop to end this test.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 2, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using 1024K FFT length.
1:Test 2, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 3, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19374367 using 1024K FFT length.
1:Test 3, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19374367 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 4, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19174369 using 1024K FFT length.
1:Test 4, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19174369 using 1024K FFT length.
1:FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.49609375, expected less than 0.4
1:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
1:Torture Test ran 11 minutes 41 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.

2:Torture Test ran 11 minutes 41 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

Type: Blend - stress CPU and RAM Min: 8 Max: 4096 InPlace: No Mem: 1790 Time: 15
CPU: 2340MHz FSB: 194MHz [195MHz x 12.0 est.]
CPU: 2340MHz FSB: 194MHz [195MHz x 12.0 est.]
5/23/2008 5:38 PM 
Launching 2 threads...
1:Using CPU #0
2:Using CPU #1
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1ress Stop to end this test.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.49609375, expected less than 0.4
2:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
2:Torture Test ran 3 minutes 58 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

1:Torture Test ran 3 minutes 58 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted


Crash is that with 180 divider as well?


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227084

Should I change my bios to this? for my ram?


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227084
> 
> Should I change my bios to this? for my ram?



Before buying new ram, you should check youre board have the latest bios, if not, upgrade to the latest, maybe the compatibility issue is already fixed...


----------



## mon74 (May 23, 2008)

Sorry, you are not buying ram, that is the one you currently have...


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 23, 2008)

on that link I showed you click on the tab that says specs Instead of customer reviews, 

Model
Brand 	OCZ
Model 	OCZP4002GK
Type 	184-Pin DDR SDRAM
Tech Spec
Capacity 	2GB (2 x 1GB)
Speed 	DDR 400 (PC 3200)
Cas Latency 	2
Timing 	2-3-2-5
Voltage 	V1.x = 2.6 Volts
V2.x = 2.8 Volts
Heat Spreader 	Yes
Features 	Mirrored Platinum XTC Heat Spreader
Enhanced Latency Technolog
Recommend Use 	High Performance or Gaming Memory 


Is what i wanted you to look at, those timings


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2008)

Noobcomputermaker said:


> "2.5-3-6-3 1T timings"  since my timing on my mobo are not in order, can you tell me what each number is for, and also maybe changing the timing will fix it, but I am unstable when I run Orthos
> Crash is that with 180 divider as well?



Ah shit the divider. I saw it in there and i forget what it said. Im trying to remember. It was 1x0 i know that. Cant remember if its a 5,6, or 8. Id run down and check but my dad is on it atm.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2008)

Two things here....

Change the LDT/FSB to 4

And if you want 2T timings (IMHO a waiste at this low of a clock) set the selection in DRAM where it says enabled for 1T to disabled and CPU-z should read @2T

Im going to advise this, and maybe it will sink in. You bought one of the toughest 939 mobo's to OC. I say a bit of homework on your part here is esential.

Read up on others sucesses with the DFI's and learn what the funtions in your bios are for. Google is a huge help here.

The way this seems to be going you are having trouble listening or doing 5 different things at once. I say stick with one teacher and learn a bit then move to the next guy and see if they can pick up on what the others have missed. May simplify things for ya!


----------



## Kirby123 (May 23, 2008)

*ive got new stuff*

I am using a P5K with my E8400 now... and i have 4gb of 1066mhz ram with xigmatek cpu cooler. 3.6ghz and video card at 905/1026 and other 918/1053(oc)


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 31, 2008)

Just an update I got new ram and the overclocking is going to be more successful now 

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/262/1/


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Well lets hope that now you can get that thing really going.


----------



## Kirby123 (May 31, 2008)

Who owns a E8400? whats everyones gaming oc on theres? mine is currently at 3.6ghz


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (May 31, 2008)

ok Here is the final outcome of my overclocking for now, this is exactly what the other person who posted in my thread overclocked this cpu to on air.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2008)

Dont forget I bumped the voltage on the CPU quite a bit...try dropping the CPU voltage little by little to see how much is actually needed to pass testing!


----------

